# So...can you actually remove viruses with AVG?



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

I really like AVG considering how it barely uses any CPU usage and how good it is for detecting viruses...But, I have never found ANY way to actually delete the viruses. There's no option whatsoever! So HOW do I do it? Anyone? :\ I'm either stupid or AVG doesn't actually remove viruses.... Thanks.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If AVG finds a virus, it removes it automatically. Or, at least it does for me. I've never changed a setting. I let it run the defaults. You can check the results of the scans, and see what it found and removed.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Above help is correct, AVG will put items in the Virus Vault if they are not deleted....depends on the settings for the program.

The Test Results tab you see when you open AVG should show you what items are in the Vault- click on Virus Vault to open that tab.

Items can be deleted from there. Scan results can also be emptied.

Items in the Virus Vault, which is same as Quarantine for other virus removers, can be detected by other scans, so it is a good idea to get rid of those once in a while.

Occaisonally you will run into a System file infected, like Windows Media Player's .exe file> in that case, you have to reinstall that program or somehow fix the missing one. If the antivirus or other program cannot "disinfect" a virus or other malware, it is best to have a good record of the test results so do not rush to empty the list, wait until all is back to normal. 

You can leave the items in the Virus Vault a while also, they can't do anything in there but someone could accidentally let them loose.


----------



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help! However, I just finished scanning and a window came up saying "0 files were healed" (it found 7 viruses), so I clicked OK and the window came up saying "Virus Found!" and I clicked OK on that. Then I went to the virus vault and it said it was empty. Surely something is wrong...


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

Once in a while a trojan is detected by AVG and not healed or sent to the Virus Vault. If I remember correctly(it's been awhile since it happened), you can click test results then content(or details, I forget which) and manually remove the virus by right-clicking and choosing the option.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Right click on the infected files after the virus scan and choose the action to perform on it. Some files may be in an archive and you have to delete or quarantine the archive to delete the embedded infected file.

Edit: Yeah, what Elf-Stone said,


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

During a scan, you may have to tell AVG what it should do with an infected item...if you are not sure, put it in the Vault after trying to Heal > only delete things you know are not needed! Often it's hard to determine which to do. The Default settings are:


Sometimes, needed files to run programs are infected so you do not want to immediately delete those. The Test Results will show you just what files were found, what the infection is usually, and the file location. 

If you have changed the Default settings, or if you want to check how they are set, open AVG program, hit the Test Center tab at the top of the AVG window, then open the Test tab button again at the top of that window, and open the Complete Test Settings category, you will see what is checked or not, and a Default settings button that will put it back to Default.

By Default it automatically is supposed to try to Heal the infected files. Very often this can't be done (spyware, adware stuff often is not fixed).


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

If your are using ME or XP read this also:

Disabling System Restore (Windows Me/XP)
If you are running Windows Me or Windows XP, we recommend that you temporarily turn off System Restore. Windows Me/XP uses this feature, which is enabled by default, to restore the files on your computer in case they become damaged. If a virus, worm, or Trojan infects a computer, System Restore may back up the virus, worm, or Trojan on the computer.

Windows prevents outside programs, including antivirus programs, from modifying System Restore. Therefore, antivirus programs or tools cannot remove threats in the System Restore folder. As a result, System Restore has the potential of restoring an infected file on your computer, even after you have cleaned the infected files from all the other locations.

Also, a virus scan may detect a threat in the System Restore folder even though you have removed the threat.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes- you are probably finding the same old infections time and again (& probably in Restore area---- assuming you have XP).

The ability to restore is arguably the worst and best feature of XP (all at the same time):
*Worst*, because it hides the same old infections time and again-- which allows them to reinfect.
*Best*, because I have tried to update my video driver before and goofed up my machine so badly that I felt I was never going to get it straightened out----- but, "Poof!" ---- selected a restore point before my needless meddling and the whole thing lingers as just a bad dream.

letchworth


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes,that's trend micro's recomend for a virus scan too-,disable system restore.AVG ,if it
detects anything,teels you,recommends a)quarantine or b) delete.You right click to highlight
the file,in blue from memory:then click NEXT.Later you can examine the vault & delete if
you want.Better to wait to monitor whether that is a necessary file,in which case it can be restored. This may not be entirely accurate as I can't remember the last time a virus was detected on any of my systems,a tribute to Virus Guard with AV personal.also use AVG.


----------

